# Found a ghosted upside down keystone hero today.



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Rare jar or no haven't had time to check Redbook. Antique mall shopping hopping today.last pic is another keystone hg I have. Keystone looks upside down in ghosted hero jar.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow, doesn't look ghosted to me did a quick check and didn't seem to find it in RB. Research time! That's half the fun. Excellent find!


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

I agree. Still shopping got me a squat pint got one more place to hit up and then post some pictures of what I've gotten today can't wait to research that Keystone hero


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Didn't bring Redbook jar kind of pricey without lid any help. I know some of these can be worth some money


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Didn't bring Redbook jar kind of pricey without lid any help. I know some of these can be worth some money


The ball across top n patented


----------



## Raypadua (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't know what the RB price is but that's an oldie and I would pick it up for $29!  I don't see many of those where I'm from!  I'd probably have to pay more just to have that jar shipped to me


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm searching now I can't find that jar in Red Book block letters( THE BALL)across the top and N patented. It's about a 30-minute drive but I might go pick that up and a leotric quart


----------



## coreya (Feb 29, 2020)

could be a #233-1 but you don't show the base, wish you were closer to central florida as I've got tons of jars you would love!


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes just like 233-1 but it's a quart.233-1 only shows HG. Looked at so many jars today I don't remember if there was a large w on the bottom or not.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Regardless I think I'm going to go buy it tomorrow. Hard for me to pay ^money for jars unless i know they're worth more $ than paying. Can't find it red book but I think I'm safe paying $29 for it I may end up getting rid of it  some day would like to get that 29+ back


----------



## Raypadua (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm heading to Orlando in about a month.  Are there some good markets for me to check out and go jar hunting Coreya?


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Here in st louis old route 66 is FULL of antique malls,stores.ever in the midwest CRUISE OLD ROUTE 66.


----------



## coreya (Mar 1, 2020)

Most of the antique stores that I've been to are way overpriced and I avoid them, I'm not real familiar with the stores in the Orlando area as its more of a tourist area but as you go north from there into some of the smaller cities such as mount dora or Eustis or even Sanford there are some smaller antique stores that may have some smaller selections but they to will be pricer than I am willing to pay. Most of my 800 + collection have come from estate and yard sales over the years and from online purchases back in the day before it became the norm. If you get into the Ocala area let me know as I am thinning the herd!


----------

